# hey im curious..



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Can you guys help me...
i cant find any fur cons near me..
im in washinton USA..
im thinking something in the summer time... maybe around my birthday in august


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2016)

DC, or Washington State?

There's this, coming up in August, Washington State:

https://www.rainfurrest.org/

And near DC, there also one coming up in August:

www.faunited.org: FAU 2016 - Home

Hope this helps!

Edit: Ooops, it looks like Rainfurrest isn't gonna happen, due to a lack of hotel...does anyone know fir sure? Was always among the bigger cons in the past...


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> DC, or Washington State?
> 
> There's this, coming up in August, Washington State:
> 
> ...


WA state.
do you know how much the admission is for rainfurrest?
my birthday is in august so it would be like so cool if i got the exact date too lol im such a whiney bastard


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

Rainfurrest was canceled this year 
RAINFURREST


----------

